# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Ψαρόνια  Starling Murmurations

## Αντισυμβατικός

υπεροχες σκηνες!!!

----------


## xasimo

Απιστευτοι σχηματισμοι!!

----------


## mparoyfas

πριν μια επταετια τα θυμάμαι και εδω στον Κολωνό σε τρομακτικούς σχηματισμούς εχω καιρο να τα δω , ειναι ο ορισμός του σμήνους

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ειχα δει πριν χρονια στον Ασπροπυργο, φευγοντας απο Αθηνα για Τριπολη μεσα απο το λεοφωρειο, οχι με τοσα  πολλα πουλια ομως.

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφοι οι σχηματισμοι που κανουν αυτα τα πουλακια εδω σε εμας ερχονται συχνα παντα σταματαω λιγο να χαζεψω τον εκπληκτικο τροπο που πετουν.

----------


## jk21

Στα παιδικα μου χρονια , θυμαμαι τον ουρανο του Βολου  που μαυριζε απο υπεροχους κινουμενους σχηματισμους ! υπεροχο θεαμα !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Αποψε το απογευματακι πηγενοντας προς ενα ελαιοτριβειο της περιοχης συναντησα ενα αρκετα μεγαλο σμηνος διπλα και μεσα σε ενα ποταμι που μαλλον ειχαν στςματησει για ξεκουραση βουτουσαν στο νερο και μετα στεκονταν στα γυρο δεντρα εβγαλα μια φωτο βιαστικα να σας αρέσει ην δειξω την επομενη φορα που θα βρω καποιο σμηνος ελπιζω να εχω χρονο να τα βγαλω βιντεο.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## xasimo

Ε θα βαλω κι εγω ενα μικρουλι βιντεο που ειχα τραβηξει το 2011 στο Ηρακλειο.
Αγνωστος ο λογος που δεν εκατσα να τα τραβηξω κι αλλο....

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τρελανανε το γερακι και μας εδωσαν πανεμορφους σχηματισμους! :Happy:

----------

